# In the YEAR 2525? NOPE, TOMORROW!



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I just received this EMAIL,,,, VERY GOOD READING for thoughts.

Like I was told, 50 years ago, when the STEEL MILLS were failing,,,, YOU BETTER GET A 'TRADESMAN'S JOB!
We'll still need HOUSING,,,,,, & BRIDGES, ROADS & LANDING STRIPS for the robots to travel on!
SO,,,, When should we completely change our PORTFOLIOS!? 


Subject: Very Interesting Predictions- Worth Reading 
*Very very interesting ~also possibly correct. Too bad it doesn't include reigning in the Health industry & their gouging!*

A*uto repair shops will go away.*

*A gasoline engine has 20,000 individual parts.*
*An electrical motor has 20.*
*Electric cars are sold with lifetime guarantees and are only repaired by dealers.*
*It takes only 10 minutes to remove and replace an electric motor. Faulty electric motors are not repaired in the dealership but are sent to a regional repair shop that repairs them with robots.*
*Your electric motor malfunction light goes on, so you drive up to what looks like a Jiffy-auto wash, and your car is towed through while you have a cup of coffee and out comes your car with a new electric motor!*

*Gas stations will go away.*
*Parking meters will be replaced by meters that dispense electricity. Companies will install electrical recharging stations; in fact, they’ve already started. You can find them at select DunkinDonuts locations.*

*Most (the smart) major auto manufacturers have already designated money to start building new plants that only build electric cars.*

*Coal industries will go away. Gasoline/oil companies will go away. Drilling for oil will stop.*

*So say goodbye to OPEC!*

*Homes will produce and store more electrical energy during the day and then what they don’t use they will sell it back to the grid. The grid stores it and dispenses it to industries that are high electricity users. Has anybody seen the Tesla roof?*

*A baby of today will only see personal cars in museums.*

*The FUTURE is approaching faster than most of us can handle.*

*In 1998, Kodak had 170,000 employees and sold 85% of all photo paper worldwide. Within just a few years, their business model disappeared and they went bankrupt.*
*Who would have thought of that ever happening?*
*What happened to Kodak will happen in a lot of industries in the next 5-10 years and, most people don't see it coming.*

*Did you think in 1998 that 3 years later, you would never take pictures on film again? With today’s smart phones, who even has a camera these days?*

*Yet digital cameras were invented in 1975. The first ones only had 10,000 pixels, but followed Moore's law. So as with all exponential technologies, it was a disappointment for a time, before it became way superior and became mainstream in only a few short years.*

*It will now happen again (but much faster) with Artificial Intelligence, health, autonomous and electric cars, education, 3D printing, agriculture and jobs.*

*Forget the book, “Future Shock”, welcome to the 4th Industrial Revolution.*

*Software has disrupted and will continue to disrupt most traditional industries in the next 5-10 years.*

*UBER is just a software tool, they don't own any cars, and are now the biggest taxi company in the world! Ask any taxi driver if they saw that coming.*


*Airbnb is now the biggest hotel company in the world, although they don't own any properties. Ask Hilton Hotels if they saw that coming.*

*Artificial Intelligence: Computers become exponentially better in understanding the world. This year, a computer beat the best Go-player in the world, 10 years earlier than expected*

*In the USA, young lawyers already don't get jobs. Because of IBM's Watson, you can get legal advice (so far for right now, the basic stuff) within seconds, with 90% accuracy compared with 70% accuracy when done by humans.*
*So, if you study law, stop immediately. There will be 90% fewer lawyers in the future, (what a thought!) only omniscient specialists will remain.*

*Watson already helps nurses diagnosing cancer, its 4 times more accurate than human nurses.*

*Facebook now has a pattern recognition software that can recognize faces better than humans. In 2030, computers will become more intelligent than humans*

*Autonomous cars: In 2018 the first self-driving cars are already here. In the next 2 years, the entire industry will start to be disrupted.*
*You won't want to own a car anymore, as you will call a car with your phone, it will show up at your location and drive you to your destination.*
*You will not need to park it you will only pay for the driven distance and you can be productive while driving.*

*The very young children of today will never get a driver's license and will never own a car.*

*This will change our cities, because we will need 90-95% fewer cars. We can transform former parking spaces into parks.*

*12 million people die each year in car accidents worldwide including distracted or drunk driving.*

*We now have one accident every 60,000 miles; with autonomous driving that will drop to 1 accident in 6 million miles. That will save a million lives plus worldwide each year.*


*Most traditional car companies will doubtless become bankrupt. Traditional car companies will try the evolutionary approach and just build a better car, while tech companies (Tesla, Apple,Google) will do the revolutionary approach and build a computer on wheels.*

*Look at what Volvo is doing right now; no more internal combustion engines in their vehicles starting this year with the 2019 models, using all electric or hybrid only, with the intent of phasing out hybrid models. *

*Many engineers from Volkswagen and Audi; are completely terrified of Tesla and so they should be. Look at all the companies offering all electric vehicles. That was unheard of, only a few years ago.*


*Insurance companies will have massive trouble because, without accidents, the costs will become cheaper. Their car insurance business model will disappear.*


*Real estate will change. Because if you can work while you commute, people will move farther away to live in a more beautiful or affordable neighborhood.*


*Electric cars will become mainstream about 2030. Cities will be less noisy because all new cars will run on electricity. Cities will have much cleaner air as well.*

*(Can we start in LosAngeles, please?)*


*Electricity will become incredibly cheap and clean. Solar production has been on an exponential curve for 30 years, but you can now see the burgeoning impact. And it’s just getting ramped up.*

*Fossil energy companies are desperately trying to limit access to the grid to prevent competition from home solar installations, but that simply cannot continue - technology will take care of that strategy.*


*Health: TheTricorder X price will be announced this year. There are companies who will build a medical device (called the "Tricorder" from Star Trek) that works with your phone, which takes your retina scan, your blood sample and you breath into it. It then analyses 54 bio-markers that will identify nearly any Disease. There are dozens of phone apps out there right now for health purposes.*



*WELCOME TO TOMORROW – it actually arrived a few years ago*


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I just wish something would be done about the light pollution. I miss seeing all the stars...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Sure hope someone is making more land cause the farmers will still have to produce enough food for an even more increasing population as more and more farm land is being bought up and turned into housing developments.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Just a Tesla owner doing their part to get rid of fossil fuels!!!!! Oh wait...............


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

DP


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^Lol, like some PETA people that don't stop and think as they are devouring a big ole T-bone and at the same time preaching about how awful it is to kill animals...some people don't stop and think how electricity is made either.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Good news is that I will not have to experience the “doom and gloom” that everyone seems to be obsessed with. Give me a big block Ford, Chevy or Chrysler !!!! Being older has its rewards.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

My grandfather wouldn't recognize today's world, I won't recognize my grandsons world.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

wow i guess watching the dot dissapear on the ole black n white t v will never be known to our kids...lololol


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Smitty82 said:


> I just wish something would be done about the light pollution. I miss seeing all the stars...


Do you live in a city?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I suppose a computer mounted on my fishing rod/reel will let me catch a specific fish? Oh wait....they're already out there and Sherm has one and his is dialed in for carp.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Lazy 8 said:


> Do you live in a city?


Yes, but even when i go to family property in southern ohio or backpacking there is still enough light pollution that you cant see nearly the amount of stars you could have seen say 20 years ago. Its only getting worse.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Yea I don’t know about you fellas but I’d rather personally be in control of myself while driving


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ITS ALL A [email protected]!!!!!!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

MIGHTY said:


> Yea I don’t know about you fellas but I’d rather personally be in control of myself while driving


I'd rather you be in control when you're driving as well.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Doesn’t really matter, we only have 12 years left anyways


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

i found that article quite interesting but it didn't mention anything about hunting or fishing or the outdoors in general. makes one wonder.....hmm


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

cement569 said:


> i found that article quite interesting but it didn't mention anything about hunting or fishing or the outdoors in general. makes one wonder.....hmm


How would an electric gun work? I know about air powered ones. Hmmm, they make battery operated nail guns?


----------



## SJB (Mar 22, 2017)

I will say this, I "play" a bit in the AI world, and it is already here. I have a project I am working on right now where the whole facility will be ran by about 5 people in a shift, versus 50. All because of AI. The reason we started to go this direction, we could not find good people to hire. The costs have come down of the technology we need and we believe it will be much more reliable than the past. I can let you know in about a year.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Total automation will NEVER replace human hands!! Power outages, faulty cells, broken this and broken that, will always require human hands to repair or replace.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I hear Skynet is making huge breakthroughs in AI technology...


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

When in the woods with my back against a tree waiting for a deer or turkey,I clean my mind of all this modern garbage.The woods come to life the animals do what they have been doing for thousands of years and I enjoy the day.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty82 said:


> I just wish something would be done about the light pollution. I miss seeing all the stars...


God forbid empty, downtown office buildings turn off their lights for the night! Quicken loans cant turn of RMFH on off days! Etc, etc. Disgusting waste I dont care if it's all LED, LCD or whatnot. If it's not in use and its lit up, I see it as a waste.

It'd be nice if the highway or street lights programmed to run at 50% or alternate every other light runs and every other is off, etc. I dont think we need fully lit interstates at 3am, not when out in the styx the interstate has no lights!


----------



## SJB (Mar 22, 2017)

Specwar said:


> Total automation will NEVER replace human hands!! Power outages, faulty cells, broken this and broken that, will always require human hands to repair or replace.


You are 100% correct. Of the 5 people remaining on site, 3 are mechanics/electricians to fix all the A/I "stuff". The other two are operators/programmers.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Lazy 8 said:


> How would an electric gun work? I know about air powered ones. Hmmm, they make battery operated nail guns?


Yes they do. cost about the same as a good quality air operated nail gun.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

It's coming weather we like it or not. Modern man will build what it takes to succeed. I think most of us remember asbestos. Used in so many products. There will be years and years of mistakes. Today's engineers have the best history lesson to go by. I think that's why things are changing so fast.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

The way technology is advancing, people that are born today might actually die on Mars. 
Some perhaps, on impact.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)




----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

I thought we were all going to be dead in 12 years?


----------



## AmericanEagle (Aug 17, 2012)

For a thought provoking look at what the future holds *The Second Machine Age*: Work, Progress, and Prosperity in a Time of Brilliant Technologies a book by Erik Brynjolfsson and Andrew McAfee is well worth reading. It explores how the exponential increase in knowledge will affect society.


----------



## Crappieking08 (Feb 4, 2019)

Some of its true but as for me I work in a steel mill and it’s booming... foreign steel is junk a lot of people only want USA steel and can only buy from union shops... so with that said you still need steel to build everything...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

MIGHTY said:


> Doesn’t really matter, we only have 12 years left anyways


I herd 9.......


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I herd 9.......


When did y'all start counting. I want to know whether I should keep my fishing pole or sell it now???


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Lazy 8 said:


> When did y'all start counting. I want to know whether I should keep my fishing pole or sell it now???


 I haven’t been counting, it’s just what we’re being told. I’m pretty sure I can remember being told the same thing in the year 2000.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

MIGHTY said:


> I haven’t been counting, it’s just what we’re being told. I’m pretty sure I can remember being told the same thing in the year 2000.


Yea, my Y2K prep was to cash my last paycheck and buy 2 cases of water. After it flopped I drank the water and spent the money.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I watched a doc. about this vehicle last evening. As far as what i witnessed, it's appears to be quite the show stopper. Same mileage range as todays trucks on one charge. (400 mis.) Equivalent speeds as modern fuel powered trucks. And an impressive amount of torque, however i don't recall what it was. Plus many, many other features and hi-lites.
It's worth a half hours investment to watch this vid on youtube.
As i told my son 5 or 6 six years ago, this world has passed me by. I'll be damned if i'm going travel down a crazy piece of road (224 in Boardman) in an oversized golf cart.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I herd 9.......


Herding will also be a thing of the past,


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

s.a.m said:


> Herding will also be a thing of the past,


#testtubesteak


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Saugeyefisher said:


> #testtubesteak


That's what you're herding 9 of?


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Aren’t Tesla sales and sales of electric cars in general way down right now?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

SJB said:


> I will say this, I "play" a bit in the AI world, and it is already here. I have a project I am working on right now where the whole facility will be ran by about 5 people in a shift, versus 50. All because of AI. The reason we started to go this direction, we could not find good people to hire. The costs have come down of the technology we need and we believe it will be much more reliable than the past. I can let you know in about a year.


They already have "dark" warehouses that are operated by robotic pickers.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

$diesel$ said:


> View attachment 326413
> View attachment 326415
> 
> I watched a doc. about this vehicle last evening. As far as what i witnessed, it's appears to be quite the show stopper. Same mileage range as todays trucks on one charge. (400 mis.) Equivalent speeds as modern fuel powered trucks. And an impressive amount of torque, however i don't recall what it was. Plus many, many other features and hi-lites.
> ...


Diesel - I agree with you brother. I'll kick and fight to not have an electric vehicle or anything green.
But in the back of my mind, I can't help thinking that we sound like our grandparents must of been back in their day fighting a lot of new "whippersnapper" technology. 
Look around us, cars that drive themselves and planes that fly around the world by themselves. You can be in Outer Mongolia and start your car here in Ohio. We never have to answer our doorbell without seeing who's there. Automated houses. I saw a single light bulb for sale that has an internal battery backup in case the power goes out. 
I watch that one show up in Alaska called Life Below Zero (I think) and some of those people have almost nothing electric and they do just fine. Money to them is getting a Moose for winter.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

MIGHTY said:


> View attachment 326285
> Just a Tesla owner doing their part to get rid of fossil fuels!!!!! Oh wait...............


 I love this one......


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Lazy 8 said:


> How would an electric gun work? I know about air powered ones. Hmmm, they make battery operated nail guns?


There was a CVA muzzle loader that had an electronic (battery dependant) trigger several years ago. They were produced for a year or two until "electronic" guns were outlawed. (Not sure what the law said, but I know the electronic trigger quilified the ML as one.) However, they are grandfathered in if you have one.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

The new red-dot sights will emit lasers to fry your deer's heart instantly! No more tracking. Your beagle drone will chase rabbits into the holes. Your waterfowl hunting sights will automatically calculate how far you need to lead them! 

More people in this world will mean more change! Gotta keep up or you'll fall behind!


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Worth while read...

https://www.nationalgeographic.com/...-paying-the-price-light-pollution-dark-skies/


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lazy 8 said:


> Diesel - I agree with you brother. I'll kick and fight to not have an electric vehicle or anything green.
> But in the back of my mind, I can't help thinking that we sound like our grandparents must of been back in their day fighting a lot of new "whippersnapper" technology.
> Look around us, cars that drive themselves and planes that fly around the world by themselves. You can be in Outer Mongolia and start your car here in Ohio. We never have to answer our doorbell without seeing who's there. Automated houses. I saw a single light bulb for sale that has an internal battery backup in case the power goes out.
> I watch that one show up in Alaska called Life Below Zero (I think) and some of those people have almost nothing electric and they do just fine. Money to them is getting a Moose for winter.


Mamaw and papaw told me the sony walkman would deafen the world.....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

s.a.m said:


> That's what you're herding 9 of?


No,actually I suck at spelling...... if it makes ya feal bettr Ill edet it....


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

I grew up with sling shots .22's bamboo poles blue gill fishing,hunting swimming, camping ,hiking,boating, and playing all sorts, of sports.My dad taught us about boating and at 12 years old I was taking my younger brother out all by ourselves,be back at the dock at 5:00 pm.I feel sorry for these and future kids,computers, and cell phones,not my idea of fun.Even adults nowadays trail cams,hey get in stand by 2;00 your deer will be there at 2;30,all the latest greatest technology and hype on these tv shows somehow takes the fun out of it.Just getting old i guess.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

All these posts and no one has posted Zagar and Evans?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Mamaw and papaw told me the sony walkman would deafen the world.....


Muh, muh, muh, momma said email's the devil.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

bdawg said:


> The new red-dot sights will emit lasers to fry your deer's heart instantly! No more tracking. Your beagle drone will chase rabbits into the holes. Your waterfowl hunting sights will automatically calculate how far you need to lead them!
> 
> More people in this world will mean more change! Gotta keep up or you'll fall behind!


They'll prolly release a robotic 4 wheeled drone type contraption with whatever caliber you choose while you sit at home in your Spongebob jammies on your tablet. Uooo, I got one, I got one.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

bdawg said:


> The new red-dot sights will emit lasers to fry your deer's heart instantly! No more tracking. Your beagle drone will chase rabbits into the holes. Your waterfowl hunting sights will automatically calculate how far you need to lead them!
> 
> More people in this world will mean more change! Gotta keep up or you'll fall behind!


But how could you make deer heart chowder? A significant shortcoming IMO. As long as the beagle drone chases the rabbit back OUT of the hole, then OK! No need to bring a ferret with you. The waterfowl hunting sight could be a valid idea, as long as they also inform the hunter that the bird is in range! I've seen far too many newbs open up on birds that were 200 yards, and more, in the air! It would also help if the sights had calls built in. I once read that the greatest migratory waterfowl tool ever invented were duck and goose calls in the hands of amateurs! 



snagless-1 said:


> I grew up with sling shots .22's bamboo poles blue gill fishing,hunting swimming, camping ,hiking,boating, and playing all sorts, of sports.My dad taught us about boating and at 12 years old I was taking my younger brother out all by ourselves,be back at the dock at 5:00 pm.I feel sorry for these and future kids,computers, and cell phones,not my idea of fun.Even adults nowadays trail cams,hey get in stand by 2;00 your deer will be there at 2;30,all the latest greatest technology and hype on these tv shows somehow takes the fun out of it.Just getting old i guess.


I agree with you. My Brother just retired from a state university. He said the kids today are no less bright than we were in our day, but there's something different now. Every activity they take part in now is so structured, that when they get away from that structure they can't function! They have no idea how to work on their own. Our parents taught us, and then turned us loose. Be independent! 

When I was a kid, my Mom would always get me a Youth Fishing Permit to Western Reserve Lake between Niles and Warren. Back in those days it cost the princely sum of $3 a year! Once I learned to find spawning bluegill on their beds I would walk home with stringers of big ones nearly as long as I was tall! People driving past would honk and wave. 

When I got home and was done showing off, my Mom would set me up with a big pan of cold water, lots of newspapers, a knife, and just let me clean fish. She'd probably be arrested for child endangering today! I'd work on those fish till they were all done. She's always fry some up for dinner that night and freeze the rest. I remember that she'd always say, "Gary caught these fish all by himself at the lake." I felt so proud!


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Smitty82 said:


> Yes, but even when i go to family property in southern ohio or backpacking there is still enough light pollution that you cant see nearly the amount of stars you could have seen say 20 years ago. Its only getting worse.


I understand what you're saying, last tiee I "really" saw stars was up north in Canada, when you truly see them, you can't stop looking into their vastness


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

The believe stars are a part of our natural being, God made them for a reason, and the more we think we know better, the less we see...


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

EnonEye said:


> I understand what you're saying, last tiee I "really" saw stars was up north in Canada, when you truly see them, you can't stop looking into their vastness


Your absolutely right about Canada, EnonEye. I went to Georgian Bay a couple of times in the last 4 years. We fished the upper eastern portion of the lake. I never knew there were that many stars in the sky. The night sights there are incredible.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

EnonEye said:


> I understand what you're saying, last tiee I "really" saw stars was up north in Canada, when you truly see them, you can't stop looking into their vastness


Been there and done that. Really special. But have also had the same experience right here in NE Ohio. Getting out of my truck on a crystal clear, bitterly cold Winter morning, I looked up at the sky. I have a habit of doing that, and I think a lot of people have lost that. It was incredible. I might as well have been in Canada or Colorado! 

It was so cold that when the ice chunks started forming in my nasal passages after being outside a couple of minutes, I chickened out! Drove to a 24 hour a day restaurant, had a big, hot breakfast and went home! 



Smitty82 said:


> The believe stars are a part of our natural being, God made them for a reason, and the more we think we know better, the less we see...


If I understand your comment correctly, you seem to be echoing Carl Sagan's statement that we are made of "star stuff". In other words, without stars coming into being, growing old, and then exploding, there would be no heavy elements in the universe which could create life. There would only be helium, and nothing living on this earth is made of that. We are Carbon and Calcium critters. 

And as far as "seeing" goes, it seems like you are asking a philosophical question. Replies to that could be endless. If it's a physiological question, it becomes quite easy. Our eyes have retinas that are loaded with light receptive cells that have been labeled "cones" by the folks who study such things. Many wild critters have retinas loaded with more sensitive light receptive cells called "rods". They can see in the dark much better than we can, but they can't see colors very well.

The human eye has evolved, or was created, take your pick, to be color sensitive.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

When I said I believe the stars are our natural being, I didn’t mean the physical as in without them we wouldn’t exist. I meant it as since God created the universe the stars and planets have played a huge role in human history, navigation and forecasting. And the comment on the we think we know better the less we see has more to do with us being arrogant as humans. We have a tendency to think higher if ourselves than what we really are.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

buckeyebowman said:


> Been there and done that. Really special. But have also had the same experience right here in NE Ohio. Getting out of my truck on a crystal clear, bitterly cold Winter morning, I looked up at the sky. I have a habit of doing that, and I think a lot of people have lost that. It was incredible. I might as well have been in Canada or Colorado!
> 
> It was so cold that when the ice chunks started forming in my nasal passages after being outside a couple of minutes, I chickened out! Drove to a 24 hour a day restaurant, had a big, hot breakfast and went home!
> 
> ...



“The atoms of our bodies are traceable to stars that exploded them across our galaxy, billions of years ago. We are chemically connected to all molecules on Earth. And we are atomically connected to all atoms in the universe. We are not figuratively, but literally stardust.”

We are stardust.--Tim


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Smitty82 said:


> When I said I believe the stars are our natural being, I didn’t mean the physical as in without them we wouldn’t exist. I meant it as since God created the universe the stars and planets have played a huge role in human history, navigation and forecasting. *And the comment on the we think we know better the less we see has more to do with us being arrogant as humans. We have a tendency to think higher if ourselves than what we really are.*




Amen!


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I was at a big camp out when we happened to get a full moon which rose exactly as the sun set. During the day the place was full of yellowjackets seeking food but they were gone in the moonlight. The moon was like a street light and we could see around perfectly well.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

buckeyebowman said:


> But how could you make deer heart chowder? A significant shortcoming IMO. As long as the beagle drone chases the rabbit back OUT of the hole, then OK! No need to bring a ferret with you. The waterfowl hunting sight could be a valid idea, as long as they also inform the hunter that the bird is in range! I've seen far too many newbs open up on birds that were 200 yards, and more, in the air! It would also help if the sights had calls built in. I once read that the greatest migratory waterfowl tool ever invented were duck and goose calls in the hands of amateurs!


Just yesterday, I was calling a single goose coming back to the lake from the field. I called a few times and it turned and went right into the decoys of the guys that were not calling! 6 shots later, I think they finally killed it! LOL!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow said:


> “The atoms of our bodies are traceable to stars that exploded them across our galaxy, billions of years ago. We are chemically connected to all molecules on Earth. And we are atomically connected to all atoms in the universe. We are not figuratively, but literally stardust.”
> 
> We are stardust.--Tim
> 
> View attachment 326745


That is very Buddhist! And maybe Zen as well. It's true that everything that we see, and even that we don't see, are all made from atoms. All atoms are made from the same things, quarks and electrons. Atoms can combine in different way to create the elements of the periodic table, well most of it. Elements can combine in different ways to make different substances. 

I've read books like the "Tao of Physics" and "The Dancing Wu Li Masters" which, while NOT claiming that physics is Buddhism or Buddhism is physics, point out how close some of the new thinking in physics comes very close!

It's also interesting to note that some Native Americans referred to trees as "standing people". They would also honor the "spirit" of animals that they killed for food.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Just how much and how long to charge an electric car? That is more than likely the product of Fossil fuels. Some one mentioned Carl Sagan, yeah, he was among those who played a role in the formation of many far flung beliefs, one example, the Church of Scientology.
And some that you have not ever heard of. Based on a compilation of religions and psychoactive drugs. Meditation was a form of clearing one's mind, but add in the search for a higher level of experiencing not just being one with the universe, but also the exalted spirit of the out of body experience! I and several others had practiced to achieve the ultimate purpose, without the use of drugs. An experience that did have some merits that gave a different perspective on life. Being carbon and calcium based beings, we are ultimately,connected by the force atoms and neutrons. Which are basically electrons in motion. 
Very interesting thread. As stated the human brain in its infancy is only capable of harnessing 10/13% of its capabilities. However, tonight I would like to be able to look to the stars and see the Orinid meteor showers and become one with the Universe... but due to heavy cloud cover, I'll settle for watching the World Series.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

buckeyebowman said:


> That is very Buddhist! And maybe Zen as well. It's true that everything that we see, and even that we don't see, are all made from atoms. All atoms are made from the same things, quarks and electrons. Atoms can combine in different way to create the elements of the periodic table, well most of it. Elements can combine in different ways to make different substances.
> 
> I've read books like the "Tao of Physics" and "The Dancing Wu Li Masters" which, while NOT claiming that physics is Buddhism or Buddhism is physics, point out how close some of the new thinking in physics comes very close!
> 
> It's also interesting to note that some Native Americans referred to trees as "standing people". They would also honor the "spirit" of animals that they killed for food.


Interesting, but depressive read!! Think about the overcrouding and shortage of food, artificial inteligence, the movie Solant Green just poped into my mind...Kinda scarey huh?


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

With all that being said, what do you think will happen to our school systems? What do you see in the future for them?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

JamesF said:


> Just how much and how long to charge an electric car? That is more than likely the product of Fossil fuels. Some one mentioned Carl Sagan, yeah, he was among those who played a role in the formation of many far flung beliefs, one example, the Church of Scientology.
> And some that you have not ever heard of. Based on a compilation of religions and psychoactive drugs. Meditation was a form of clearing one's mind, but add in the search for a higher level of experiencing not just being one with the universe, but also the exalted spirit of the out of body experience! I and several others had practiced to achieve the ultimate purpose, without the use of drugs. An experience that did have some merits that gave a different perspective on life. Being carbon and calcium based beings, we are ultimately,connected by the force atoms and neutrons. Which are basically electrons in motion.
> Very interesting thread. As stated the human brain in its infancy is only capable of harnessing 10/13% of its capabilities. However, tonight I would like to be able to look to the stars and see the Orinid meteor showers and become one with the Universe... but due to heavy cloud cover, I'll settle for watching the World Series.


Hmmm...clouds have never stopped me from getting in touch with my maker.


----------



## SJB (Mar 22, 2017)

one3 said:


> With all that being said, what do you think will happen to our school systems? What do you see in the future for them?


I will say there will be a more defined 2 class system. Those who "do" and those who suck off of those that "do". The day of one showing up at work doing mindless work for 40 hours a week are already on the way of the dodo bird. As an individual contributor, you need to bring value to the workforce. Mechanics, technical operators will be in high demand. General labor will continue to decrease. I work in manufacturing and my wife works in manpower. These trends are very telling. My wife had a temp employee tell her the job was too hard for her and wanted to quit. She was answering phones for $15/hour. Her last job was mindless and she was making $11/hour. She wanted to go back to the $11 job, and take gov. handouts because she was again in the poverty level. 

Our schools must get our kids ready for the changing A/I world. Find a way to work with programing, fixing A/I tools or management of all three. Of course there are more that will be needed, but this will be the BIG need between now and the next 20 years. But often our schools are too worried about not teaching these type of things, and focus more on what ever hot topic equality is going on that day. 

Rant over...….


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I agree with SJB teach these kids how to operate equipt and repair them. a little less on sports wouldn,t hurt.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I'll bet a lot of you went to schools with some version of "industrial arts" whether wood shop or metal shop. I had that in school in the late 1970s but I think that's all gone now.

Maybe that was a 2-class system where if you weren't headed for college you could at least start to learn some hands-on trades.

Oh if I had the money I would love to re-create the metal shop in my school. I really love to play around at fabricating stuff. If you know what galvanized cold-rolled steel is, you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

scioto_alex said:


> I'll bet a lot of you went to schools with some version of "industrial arts" whether wood shop or metal shop. I had that in school in the late 1970s but I think that's all gone now.
> 
> Maybe that was a 2-class system where if you weren't headed for college you could at least start to learn some hands-on trades.
> 
> Oh if I had the money I would love to re-create the metal shop in my school. I really love to play around at fabricating stuff. If you know what galvanized cold-rolled steel is, you know what I'm talking about.


Don't sell yourself short, Alex. I took a machinist class on TRA money after my mill shut down.
I wanted to make knives, so i started out with the bare essentials and _made knives._
I still do make them, but i also got myself into lite fabrication which i enjoy more than the knife making.
I sell only my knives, but i've made and fixed ALL kinds of things over the last 7 years.
What i'm trying to say is, if you want to do it, DO IT. Don't worry about the money, that will take care of itself.
Start out small with used equiptment and by stuff a little at a time. You'll be suprised what you can do when you set your mind to it.
Anyway, sorry for trying to sound like a motivater, but i've read plenty of your posts and your a smart guy. I firmly believe you Can.
If i can, anyone can. And i know what all kinds of cold-rolled steels are......lol


----------



## DUCKHEAD (Apr 28, 2007)

They have not invented an economy that works without people having jobs. There are good people out there but companies need to pay them a decent wage.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

The daughter of a friend of mine is studying robotics. What a wide-open field, everything from the physical design to the controlling software to analysis of the tasks to perform.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Robotics is definitely a growing industry. My Brother in law worked at Ford motor company in Euclid, I think, but I know for sure that he retired from the Lorain plant. He was offered a chance to train and go to school for the robotic welding at another plant. Now mind you, he's stubborn as a mule, and owns 3 acres of land in a very nice location, and at the time he was 64 years old. He passed the offer to his nephew. He took a lot of flak for that move. However, his nephew was the next guy in line that was qualified, and had the seniority. He took that offer and turned it into a business that brought he and his family back from out of state, to be a partner in a robotics business that has exclusive government contracts. The nice thing about this is Ford 's paid for his education. I too went to school on TRA money. Before the plant went bankrupt for the second time LTV offered classes with certification. I took the computer course and was certified computer programming and writing software. That really didn't go over to well with the Union!! That's another story. But after the plant shut down I went to school and became a certified medical assistant . The plant opened back up in 03,and I went back in 04. Better money and benefits.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

SJB said:


> I will say there will be a more defined 2 class system. Those who "do" and those who suck off of those that "do". The day of one showing up at work doing mindless work for 40 hours a week are already on the way of the dodo bird. As an individual contributor, you need to bring value to the workforce. Mechanics, technical operators will be in high demand. General labor will continue to decrease. I work in manufacturing and my wife works in manpower. These trends are very telling. My wife had a temp employee tell her the job was too hard for her and wanted to quit. She was answering phones for $15/hour. Her last job was mindless and she was making $11/hour. She wanted to go back to the $11 job, and take gov. handouts because she was again in the poverty level.
> 
> Our schools must get our kids ready for the changing A/I world. Find a way to work with programing, fixing A/I tools or management of all three. Of course there are more that will be needed, but this will be the BIG need between now and the next 20 years. But often our schools are too worried about not teaching these type of things, and focus more on what ever hot topic equality is going on that day.
> 
> Rant over...….


This is interesting, and reminded me of an article I read many years ago. The author said to look at a crew putting in a road in a modern, developed country. You might see one guy on a bulldozer, one on a grader, one on a front loader, one driving a truck, a couple of surveyors and a foreman. Then look at a road building crew in a third world country. There will be a hundred guys out there with picks, shovels, and wheelbarrows. The author asked, "Who do you think is making more money?" 

Another way of saying it is something I also heard a long time ago. "Tab A into Slot B jobs are not going to pay very much anymore!" 

There was an article in the paper recently about how Ohio was going to put more emphasis on vocational schooling and training. I thought, "It's about time!" It sometimes seems to me that high school educators and colleges and universities are in cahoots. The high schools seem to push the idea that if you don't graduate from college you are doomed to failure and a life of poverty!

Skilled trades make good money.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

buckeyebowman said:


> This is interesting, and reminded me of an article I read many years ago. The author said to look at a crew putting in a road in a modern, developed country. You might see one guy on a bulldozer, one on a grader, one on a front loader, one driving a truck, a couple of surveyors and a foreman. Then look at a road building crew in a third world country. There will be a hundred guys out there with picks, shovels, and wheelbarrows. The author asked, "Who do you think is making more money?"
> 
> Another way of saying it is something I also heard a long time ago. "Tab A into Slot B jobs are not going to pay very much anymore!"
> 
> ...


buckeyebowman, I, have been thinkin that same thing about high schools feeding colleges. It my not be to far off if the high schools are getting a kick back. I belive there is a reason for pushing colleges so hard.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Unless you do more research about a College or University, just throw your money away. Mike Rowe let's it fly about a higher education. If your child's grades mimic a heart monitor, save your time and money. Send em to a vocational school, to learn a trade. I have seen so many people that work in the corporate sector get the boot just because of some jerk. I see a LOT of people working here from out of state. It just blows my mind. I watched a crew from Oklahoma patch the potholes at Walmart! And the crews of Nexus are from out west! Cause the people in Ohio is too dumb to be able to do the same thing! Yup! Ah Huh!many of my nephews and nieces are working out of state, for one reason only. Before their senior year of college, they negotiated a secure job in their field of education. By having the company, firm,or whomever, sign a binding contract. The same as college athletes. Guess who is always working? I'll give you a hint, they aren't from this country!!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Deadeyedeek said:


> Interesting, but depressive read!! Think about the overcrouding and shortage of food, artificial inteligence, the movie Solant Green just poped into my mind...Kinda scarey huh?


Nope....


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Once I watched a story about someone who was working on artificial intelligence for robots. He had a little six-legged robot about the size of a really big cockroach. 

It could walk around, etc., but he showed how he could pull a leg off of it and it would learn a new way to walk without it. It seemed really creepy to see this little machine recover from a serious injury, and keep going. Kind of like a little terminator.

I'll bet the military is working on something like that. Imagine a robot the size of a scorpion, maybe with solar panels to power camera(s) and listening devices. Police already have waist-high robots on tracks but a little crawler could "bug" someplace without being noticed. Maybe carrying an explosive charge.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

one3 said:


> buckeyebowman, I, have been thinkin that same thing about high schools feeding colleges. It my not be to far off if the high schools are getting a kick back. I belive there is a reason for pushing colleges so hard.


Absolutely. Also some years ago, I read an article where two groups of people were asked about what it took to be successful. It was multiple choice to limit the range of answers. The first group could be thought of as in the lower socio-economic class. The answer they overwhelmingly chose was "a college degree". The second group could be considered upper-middle or just in the upper class. They had nice homes, nice clothes, and nice cars that were all one color. They were comfortable. The answer they overwhelmingly chose was "hard work". 

Education is a business, just like any other. It's always looking to grow and increase its influence. About the only barometer I've ever seen to chart a high school's success is the percentage of graduates who go on to college. They don't seem to give a crap about anybody else!


----------

